# Asus Laptop - kein Boot mehr möglich, nur noch BIOS



## Crowder (20. September 2019)

*Asus Laptop - kein Boot mehr möglich, nur noch BIOS*

Hallo!
Ich habe meinen alten Asus Laptop aus dem Staub gefischt (weil ich ihn vor Jahren schon nicht gefixt bekommen und ihn dementprechend weggeräumt habe) und wage mich, dieses mal mit eurer Hilfe, wieder an das Problem heran, da ich jetzt, nach Jahren ohne Laptop, einen neuen habe.

Folgendes:
Der Laptop startet kein Windows mehr. Wenn ich ihn ganz normal anschalte erscheint folgendes: "Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Instert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key". Ich kann nur noch ins BIOS rein.

Erstmal ein paar Daten:
Laptop: Asus X751L (i5-4210U / GTX 850M / 8GB Ram)
Windows 8 im damaligen Auslieferungszustand
BIOS Vendor American Megatrends
Version: 201
VBIOS Version: 2175.I15X550.007
EC Version: F01S070001
Die interne HDD: Samsung ST1000LM024

Was ich bis jetzt gemacht habe:

- BIOS Batterie kann nicht leer sein, da richtiges Datum und Uhrzeit, bis auf ca. 20 Min. (normal?)
- mal komplett auseinander genommen und geschaut, ob etwas hinüber sein sollte: alles Ok
- HDD ausgebaut und an neuen Laptop extern angeschlosssen: Die Platte läuft auf jeden Fall. Cyrstal Disk sagt alles in Ordnung, kann die Daten leider nicht wirklich interpretieren, da ich keine Ahnung davon habe, bitte siehe Screenshot.
- HDD am neuen Laptop überprüft mit: -> Rechtsklick auf HDD-> Eigenschaften-> Tools -> Prüfen = alles in Ordnung
- HDD zeigt am neuen Laptop im Explorer alle damaligen Ordner an, darunter ALLE alten Bilder, Videos etc. und das sind einiges an GB, sowie Odner wie "Windows" und "Windows.old". Schätze ich habe damals von WIN 8 auf WIN 10 kostenlos ein upgrade gemacht.


Probleme mit dem Laptop:

- in den Boot Options steht nur zu Auswahl: "P1: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SU-228FB" keine HDD
- unter Save & Exit bei "Boot Override" auch nur "P1: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SU-228FB" verfügbar.
- er hat beim Akku Laden einkomisches Verhalten, ähnlich wie ein Wackelkontakt - hat damit aber nichts zu tun, oder ?


Nun bin ich mit meinem Amateur Wissen am Ende und ich brauche eure Hilfe!

Was soll ich noch versuchen zu machen ? Was ist das Problem ? Ist da schon alles verloren und ich kann ihn wegschmeißen?
Er würde sonst als Office Laptop in der Familie zu gebrauchen sein..

Hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen.

Vielen Dank an alle im Voraus!


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (20. September 2019)

*AW: Asus Laptop - kein Boot mehr möglich, nur noch BIOS*

1.) Datenrettung von der Platte
2.) Neue Platte besorgen oder falls vorhanden
3.) USB Stick mit Linux bestücken und schau ob der Laptop von diesem Bootet
4.) Im Bios die Bootreihenfolge ändern First Boot "Dein Stickname" 2nd Boot off weil das Laufwerk braucht man nicht
5.) Schauen was passiert. Wenn der Stick gebootet ist dann liegt es "vielleicht" daran das, das Bios den Bootloader nicht findet und somit heißt es
Formatierung der alten Platte


----------



## Crowder (20. September 2019)

*AW: Asus Laptop - kein Boot mehr möglich, nur noch BIOS*

Danke für die Antwort!
Kann ich also einfach Linux/Ubuntu von Chip runterladen, auf eine Platte/Stick ziehen und ranmachen ?


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (20. September 2019)

*AW: Asus Laptop - kein Boot mehr möglich, nur noch BIOS*

Nutze die Offiziellen Seite von Ubuntu
Download Ubuntu Desktop | Download | Ubuntu

Stick erstellen und vom Stick Booten da Du in diesem Fall keine Festplatte brauchst.


----------



## Crowder (20. September 2019)

*AW: Asus Laptop - kein Boot mehr möglich, nur noch BIOS*

Danke! Ich werd's mal ausprobieren und mich dann wieder melden.


----------



## Crowder (20. September 2019)

*AW: Asus Laptop - kein Boot mehr möglich, nur noch BIOS*

Soo.. hab den Stick nun gemacht und eingesteckt und dann den Laptop angeschaltet. Er hat direkt, ohne ins BIOS zu laden, den Stick geladen und hat mir das Menü angezeigt.
Hab dann auf Try without installation geklickt und alles funktiniert top. Unter "Disks" wird mir auch die 1TB Platte auch angezeigt.
Also muss es an Windows AUF der HDD liegen, nicht an ihr selbst also.. so so.. immerhin weiß ich jetzt mehr bescheid. 1000 Dank!!
Was muss ich nun mit der alten Plattte machen ? Wie ist das mit dem WIN Key ? Bin komplett hilflos jetzt..


----------



## airXgamer (21. September 2019)

*AW: Asus Laptop - kein Boot mehr möglich, nur noch BIOS*

Mehrere Optionen:
1) Die alte Platte ersetzen: 
Da es sich um eine HDD handelt und du den nächsten Nutzer des Notebooks mit Sicherheit nicht mit dem lahmen Teil quälen willst, wäre das ein guter Zeitpunkt auf eine SSD zu wechseln. Für Office brauchen wird meist nicht viel Platz gebraucht, eine 2,5" SATA SSD mit 250 - 500GB kostet ~30 - 60 Euro. Diese baust du ein. Dann brauchst du einen leeren USB Stick auf dem sich keine Daten mehr befinden und einen zweiten PC. Mit dem zweiten PC hier: Windows*10 herunterladen das Media Creation Tool herunterladen und mit diesem den USB Stick zu einem Windows 10 Bootstick machen. SSD einbauen. USB Stick booten. Mit dem USB Stick auf der neuen SSD eine neue Windows 10 Installation erstellen. Der Key sollte auf dem Mainboard digital hinterlegt sein, Windows findet diesen automatisch. Falls nicht: Neuen Windows Key kaufen, z.b. bei Ebay oder mit Anleitung 2 fortfahren, also HDD sichern, Windowsinstallation auf dieser "reparieren" usw.

2) Die lange Version mit sichererer Key Übernahme:
Die Daten der HDD mit einem zweiten PC sichern. Den Windows 10 Stick erstellen wie oben beschrieben. HDDins Notebook einbauen, den Stick booten und hoffen, dass der Installer die vorhandene Installation reparieren kann. Windows booten, Key auslesen (Google: "Horland PC Sys Info"; "Windows Key BIOS auslesen powershell"). Key(s) aufschreiben (die Beiden Methoden finden meist 2 unterschiedliche Keys), Sicherstellen, dass wirklich keine Daten mehr auf der HDD sind, die du noch mal brauchst. Platte formatieren  (alternativ an dieser Stelle auf SSD umbauen), entweder mit einem anderen PC, der CMD des Windows Bootsticks oder dem Linux Bootstick. Windows neu installieren mit dem Windows Stick.

3) Kombi aus beiden verdreht, erst SSD, wenn Key nicht gefunden mit der Rettung der alten Platte befassen.


----------



## Crowder (21. September 2019)

*AW: Asus Laptop - kein Boot mehr möglich, nur noch BIOS*

Wow. Herzlichen Dank für die genaue Beschreibung, hammer!
Da mach ich mich morgen sofort ran. Hab heute fast nur an dem Teil rumgemacht und kanns jetzt für's erste nicht mehr sehen..
Ich melde mich dann morgen (es werden bestimmt Fragen aufkommen  ). Danke nochmal!


----------



## Crowder (21. September 2019)

*AW: Asus Laptop - kein Boot mehr möglich, nur noch BIOS*

Wollte nur kurz bescheid geben, dass ich keinen Stick mit entsprechender Kapazität habe und deshalb erst einen kaufen muss, sprich kann ein paar Tage dauern, bis ich mich wieder melde.


----------



## Crowder (24. September 2019)

*AW: Asus Laptop - kein Boot mehr möglich, nur noch BIOS*



airXgamer schrieb:


> Mehrere Optionen:
> 1) Die alte Platte ersetzen:
> Da es sich um eine HDD handelt und du den nächsten Nutzer des Notebooks mit Sicherheit nicht mit dem lahmen Teil quälen willst, wäre das ein guter Zeitpunkt auf eine SSD zu wechseln. Für Office brauchen wird meist nicht viel Platz gebraucht, eine 2,5" SATA SSD mit 250 - 500GB kostet ~30 - 60 Euro. Diese baust du ein. Dann brauchst du einen leeren USB Stick auf dem sich keine Daten mehr befinden und einen zweiten PC. Mit dem zweiten PC hier: Windows*10 herunterladen das Media Creation Tool herunterladen und mit diesem den USB Stick zu einem Windows 10 Bootstick machen. SSD einbauen. USB Stick booten. Mit dem USB Stick auf der neuen SSD eine neue Windows 10 Installation erstellen. Der Key sollte auf dem Mainboard digital hinterlegt sein, Windows findet diesen automatisch. Falls nicht: Neuen Windows Key kaufen, z.b. bei Ebay oder mit Anleitung 2 fortfahren, also HDD sichern, Windowsinstallation auf dieser "reparieren" usw.
> 
> ...





So habe nun alles gemacht und neue Infos.
Ich habe jetzt meine alten Videos und Bilder der HDD gesichert. Die HDD wurde jetzt formatiert. Eine SSD will ich mir eventuell erst später zulegen, möchte erstmal das er mit der HDD läuft.
Die HDD lässt sich jetzt wieder im BIOS anzeigen. Das habe ich mit "diskpart" und "create partition primary" gemacht. Den USB hab ich auch gemacht, lässt die  Windows Inst. laden, nur lässt sich auf der Festplatte nichts installieren, die HDD GPT sein muss. Auch das habe ich gemacht (also MBR->GPT), allerdings wird die HDD dann im BIOS schon nicht mehr angezeigt.. vorausgesetzt ich habe da alles richtig gemacht ?
Was nun ? Kannst du mir weiterhelfen ?


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (24. September 2019)

*AW: Asus Laptop - kein Boot mehr möglich, nur noch BIOS*

Was passiert wenn Du den Linux Live Stick verwendest?
Was passiert wenn Du den Windows Stick mit MBR verwendest?


----------



## Crowder (24. September 2019)

*AW: Asus Laptop - kein Boot mehr möglich, nur noch BIOS*



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn Du den Linux Live Stick verwendest?
> Was passiert wenn Du den Windows Stick mit MBR verwendest?



Wie genau gemeint ?
Also bei dem Linux Stick: Der kann ganz normal gebootet werden und sozusagen mit "gerabeitet" werden.
Beim Windows Stick: Wenn ich dann zu dem Fenster "Wo möchten Sie Windows intsallieren?" komme, erscheint jetzt nur eine Option "Laufwerk 0 Partition 0". Auf WEITER geh nicht, da kommt dann die Fehlermedlung: "Windows kann auf dem Datenträger nicht installiert werden. Der ausgewählte Datenträger enthält eine MBR-Partitionstabelle. Auf EFI-Systemen kann Windows nur auf GPT-Darenträgern installiert werden."

Noch was anderes: Hab aus einem noch viel älteren Laptop (Toshiba) die HDD ausgebaut und in den Asus eigebaut. Und es lief. Und das Obwohl Windows 7 und alles alt etc. Also das heißt auf jeden Fall mit dem Laptop an sich kann nix fehlerhaft sein, schätze ich.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (24. September 2019)

*AW: Asus Laptop - kein Boot mehr möglich, nur noch BIOS*

Platte ist GPT ... Daher muss der Windows Stick auch in GPT erstellt sein. Funktioniert mit Rufus Rufus


----------



## Crowder (24. September 2019)

*AW: Asus Laptop - kein Boot mehr möglich, nur noch BIOS*



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Platte ist GPT ... Daher muss der Windows Stick auch in GPT erstellt sein. Funktioniert mit Rufus Rufus



Danke. Hab es probiert, aber auch das leider erfolglos... Nun erscheint "Es konnte keine neue Partition erstellt oder eine vorhandene Partition gefunden werden. Weitere Informationen finden Sie in den Protokolldateien zum Setup."


----------



## Crowder (24. September 2019)

*AW: Asus Laptop - kein Boot mehr möglich, nur noch BIOS*

Hat keiner mehr nen Tipp für mich ?


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (24. September 2019)

*AW: Asus Laptop - kein Boot mehr möglich, nur noch BIOS*

Boot Stick in MBR Format erstellen. Platte zu MBR Formatieren.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (24. September 2019)

*AW: Asus Laptop - kein Boot mehr möglich, nur noch BIOS*



Crowder schrieb:


> Hat keiner mehr nen Tipp für mich ?


 Ich würde für 20 € bei ebay eine SSD mit 120 GB besorgen, darauf Windoof installieren und die alte, offensichtlich mehr oder weniger fehlerhafte HDD entsorgen.

Letzte Chance für die HDD: Versuch mal, ob du auf dem Teil Win 7 oder 8.1 installieren kannst.


----------



## Crowder (25. September 2019)

*AW: Asus Laptop - kein Boot mehr mÃ¶glich, nur noch BIOS*

Danke für jegliche Hilfe!
Allerdings hab ich es jetzt mit Hilfe von zwei YouTube Videos hinbekommen. Das war alles ganz einfach und von mir viel zu kompliziert gedacht.
Falls hier irgendjemand mal das gleiche Problem haben sollte und hier vorbei kommt, dies sind die besagten Videos: 1. YouTube
2. YouTube


----------



## airXgamer (25. September 2019)

*AW: Asus Laptop - kein Boot mehr möglich, nur noch BIOS*

An dem Problem hing ich auch schon einmal. Ich hatte es damals mit 'convert mbr' in diskpart gelöst.

Der Windows Key hat überlebt?


----------



## Crowder (25. September 2019)

*AW: Asus Laptop - kein Boot mehr möglich, nur noch BIOS*



airXgamer schrieb:


> An dem Problem hing ich auch schon einmal. Ich hatte es damals mit 'convert mbr' in diskpart gelöst.
> 
> Der Windows Key hat überlebt?



Ja, unglaublicher Weise gab‘s in dieser Hinsicht keinerlei Probleme.
Sogar auf dem uralt Toshiba Notebook, welches ursprünglich mit Win 7 ausgeliefert wurde, läuft jetzt mit Windows 10. Selbst da keine Key Probleme!


----------



## colormix (26. September 2019)

*AW: Asus Laptop - kein Boot mehr möglich, nur noch BIOS*

Nen Stick braust  du  nicht  unbedingt  geht  auch  mit  einer  SD  Karte die  Größer  als  2 GB ist  16 GB z.b.
Mit  Rufus  z.b  von der  Iso erstellen  .



> allerdings wird die HDD dann im BIOS schon nicht mehr angezeigt..



Das  ist  schlecht    mal Versuchen  Bios  zurückzusetzen ob sich was bessert , wenn das  Bios  die  HDD nicht  mehr   findet  nützt es auch herzlich  wenig  wenn  du mit  Linux bootest .


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (26. September 2019)

*AW: Asus Laptop - kein Boot mehr mÃ¶glich, nur noch BIOS*



Crowder schrieb:


> Danke für jegliche Hilfe!
> Allerdings hab ich es jetzt mit Hilfe von zwei YouTube Videos hinbekommen. Das war alles ganz einfach und von mir viel zu kompliziert gedacht.
> Falls hier irgendjemand mal das gleiche Problem haben sollte und hier vorbei kommt, dies sind die besagten Videos: 1. YouTube
> 2. YouTube



Also hatte die HDD mehrere Partitionen, und hast diese im Menü nicht gelöscht? 
Dann ist es kein wunder, wenn diese Fehlermeldung erscheint "Windows kann auf dem Datenträger nicht installiert werden".

Glückwunsch das der Laptop funktioniert


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (26. September 2019)

*AW: Asus Laptop - kein Boot mehr möglich, nur noch BIOS*



colormix schrieb:


> Nen Stick braust  du  nicht  unbedingt  geht  auch  mit  einer  SD  Karte die  Größer  als  2 GB ist  16 GB z.b.
> Mit  Rufus  z.b  von der  Iso erstellen  .


Der Linux Live Stick war dafür gedacht, um zu sehen ob die Platte angezeigt wird. Dafür braucht man keine SD Karte 



colormix schrieb:


> Das  ist  schlecht    mal Versuchen  Bios  zurückzusetzen ob sich was bessert , wenn das  Bios  die  HDD nicht  mehr   findet  nützt es auch herzlich  wenig  wenn  du mit  Linux bootest .



Steht alles auf Seite 1, was passiert ist. 
Asus Laptop - kein Boot mehr möglich, nur noch BIOS


----------



## Zocker_Boy (26. September 2019)

*AW: Asus Laptop - kein Boot mehr möglich, nur noch BIOS*



colormix schrieb:


> Nen Stick braust  du  nicht  unbedingt  geht  auch  mit  einer  SD  Karte die  Größer  als  2 GB ist  16 GB z.b.
> Mit  Rufus  z.b  von der  Iso erstellen



Theoretisch ja, aber die meisten älteren Mainboards (vor 2015) können von einer SD-Karte nicht booten bzw. wird die Karte nicht als Boot-Laufwerk erkannt.


----------



## colormix (26. September 2019)

*AW: Asus Laptop - kein Boot mehr möglich, nur noch BIOS*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> die meisten älteren Mainboards (vor 2015) können von einer SD-Karte nicht booten bzw.  t.



Ahaa du  scheinst  hier  der-richtige   Experte zu  sein ,
dann erkläre  mir  mal warum  mein  Aldi  Notebook  Bj 2012   problemlos von einer SD  Karte booten kann,
ich muss das  nur  vorher  im Bios aktiviert   haben USB beim   Booten  an  , nur  an schalten .


----------



## pedi (27. September 2019)

*AW: Asus Laptop - kein Boot mehr möglich, nur noch BIOS*

erklär mir, warum es ein acer, asus, msi usw. nicht können.


----------



## colormix (27. September 2019)

*AW: Asus Laptop - kein Boot mehr möglich, nur noch BIOS*



pedi schrieb:


> erklär mir, warum es ein acer, asus, msi usw. nicht können.



vll weil  du  nicht  in der Lage wirst  das einzustellen,
Medion  Aldi  ist   nun  wirklich  nichts  besonderes ,
die  Richtige F Teste drücken beim Booten  kommt  ein  Boot  Menü  da geht  man auf   Cardreader  und  Enter..
warum  sollen  das  andere  Neuere   Notebooks nicht  können nur  weil  du  das behauptest  ?


----------



## Poulton (27. September 2019)

*AW: Asus Laptop - kein Boot mehr möglich, nur noch BIOS*



pedi schrieb:


> erklär mir, warum es ein acer, asus, msi usw. nicht können.


Mein Uralt-Asus Laptop, G60VX, aus der Drehe 09/10 kann auch schon von SD Karte booten. Man muss nur tunlichst auf die EFI-Sache achten.


----------

